#  . 50.02 ,

## -

!

  1: 8.3 (8.3.17.1549)  3.0.79.14

 01.07.2020   . 50.01  50.02            ,     -    , .     -  .   ?
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

50.02  " " ,       .

----------


## -

? -  ?     ?

----------


## -

,  .         ,         ? ,     50.01,                .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? -  ?


      ?       50.02?





> 


 - ,         .

----------


## __

.         ...

----------


## grandpa

,    50.2   54-.

----------


## -

> ?       50.02?
> 
> 
> 
>  - ,         .


  50.01 - " ", 50.02 - " -"

                . 
,    " " ( 50.02)         ,        ?   ,       ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.         ,     .      .
" "     .

----------

> 50.01 - " ", 50.02 - " -"


       () .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,       . 50.02 -       .

----------

!    . 
      (, )   -      .
        50.01
-    -  ,  , ..    ,   50.01/62
   ,      . 
..   *           .,    ,        ,  -   , ,     .    ,       1    50.01/50.01?   .    50.02 - .   1  50.02/62 -       ,  50.02 (      ).           ,   ,       50.01.
    ,     ,             .      (   )????

----------

-   ,   -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,       50.01.


   ,        ?
,       ,     ,     .

----------

> ,        ?
> ,       ,     ,     .


 ! ,    . 
,   ,        ,    . 

   ,           50.01 -  !               ...
          50.01/50.01     .

----------

> 


       -.   (  )  .

----------

> -.   (  )  .


,    .  ,        (           ),  .         ,     ,              ( ).  ,    ,    . 

    ,  ,      50.01?          . ?

----------

> 


    .
      ,      :      ,   .       - .       -    -.  ,         ,   -  .
  ,  50.01,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  .  -  3    . 
     . ,  ,             , ,  , . 





> ,      50.01?          . ?


.

----------

,     !

----------

